# This Golden Dies Tomorrow



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Got this email:

"HI Jenna
This guy is being pts on Monday. Can you pass to your friends tonite and see if anyone can take him or foster him.

Lenore"

I don't know where he is- I am asking right now. But somewhere in the South.

I have a picture but it has a weird extension and won't me upload it. He is a beautiful blonde purebred. I'm going to try to get the picture uploaded.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

was there a link? or a photo? or anything?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah I posted the photo just now


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

how old is he, Jenna? He looks very young!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am asking for details. She didn't give me even a location! But he does look young, and gorgeous.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

He's gorgeous! I wonder what his story is?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

UPDATE!

"This is the dog in Savannah GA.
I'm haing another dog brought down,wednesday hopefully and if he can go anywhere in between there and here , he is welcome to ride along.

Lenore"


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If you can find out what shelter he is in, to contact local rescues may be the fastest way to help him.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I hope someone can help this guy


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Jenna.....have you heard anything new on this little guy this morning? I am so praying someone can help him.:uhoh:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Was gone all morning at the dog beach, but I will check now!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No update so far


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

jenna

Try emlg. this person. I know that he/she is someone involved w/ saving dogs from a Savannah Shelter and she might know where he is.
[email protected]


----------

